# North Country NY..Here it comes!!



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

As by the weather wizards..today is rain with increasing winds..40-60+ mph..changing to snow here in Lewis and Jefferson counties later this afternoon and evening with 3-5" expected by morning...now..heavy snow warning in effect for us tomorrow with an additional 8-12" by nightfall:redbounce ..not counting the winds of 40-60+ mph blowing around...just a lovely weekend in the neighborhood!! put the blades on and warm them up...here we go!!


----------

